# What does these train number say?



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

As you can see I'm totally new to model trains. Please tell me what these numbers mean... EMD GP7, FT-A, Baldwin RF-16A and GP40?

Do they say anything about the quality or pulling power of the train?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

They are telling you what real-life locomotive is being modelled. Here's an example, a link for an EMD GP-7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_GP7


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Followup....there's nothing bad about being new to trains, Dream---every one of us is on the learning curve in some area and started from scratch. Please don't ever be shy about asking questions, here. And by the way, the numbers do not tell you anything about the quality of the model train: pulling power, etc. If a model train diesel has two armatures and a steamer has one, the diesel will likely have more pulling power than the steamer, but that's the only rule of thumb I can offer on pulling power.


----------



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Those are all manufacturers and models of real engines Electromotive Diesel (EMD) and Baldwin are manufacturers. FT-A, RF-16A, GP7, GP38, etc are specific models of engines.

Is your question about identifying real engines, or how to identify a good model engine?


----------



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Those are all manufacturers and models of real engines Electromotive Diesel (EMD) and Baldwin are manufacturers. FT-A, RF-16A, GP7, GP38, etc are specific models of engines.
> 
> Is your question about identifying real engines, or how to identify a good model engine?


I had no idea what the numbers meant, so my initial question was what does the number say. I have 2 engines, Bachmann FT-A and GP40 and the GP40 runs great but the FT-A seem to lack power. So I thought certain numbers was better than others. I wanted to buy another engine and was thinking of avoiding FT-A engines for that reason. Now I know it has nothing to do with it.

But since you mentioned it, how do I identify a good model engine?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Dream, 
As a side note if you put the scales that you model or are interested in your profile sometimes it will get you a more accurate answer to a question that you ask.
Gotta be careful of the advice you get from some of the OTHER scale modelers! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dream (Jan 5, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Dream,
> As a side note if you put the scales that you model or are interested in your profile sometimes it will get you a more accurate answer to a question that you ask.
> Gotta be careful of the advice you get from some of the OTHER scale modelers! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Done!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Look for all-wheel power pick-up, all wheel drive & motors with flywheels (seem to run smoother)

There are a couple threads going on brands, etc on here.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I posted this on another thread a while back detailing what was what as far as the prototypes go. Here is the skinny

To drop some basics here each manufacturer has thier own system but they are similar. GE's number relates to the HP of the prime mover, EMD relates to the Locomotive Series.

EMD uses a prefix to deisgnate the loco's job and axle setup GP= General Purpose 4 axle, SD= Special Duty 6 Axle. GE uses the older B and C designation "B" for 2 axle trucks and "C" for 3 axle trucks. 

At the end of the designation is specific model info such as wide cab, or AC traction or variant info. Here is an example.

SD70= Special Duty, (6 axle) 70 Series Locomotive, DC Traction motors
SD70M= Special Duty, (6 axle) 70 Series Locomotive, DC Traction motors, Wide Cab("M")
SD70MAC= Special Duty, (6 axle) 70 Series Locomotive, AC Traction motors, Wide Cab("M")
SD70ACe= Special Duty, (6 axle) 70 Series Locomotive, AC Traction motors, Meets EPA regulations, (No cab designation since the wide cab is the only one available on this model)
SD70M-2= Special Duty, (6 axle) 70 Series Locomotive, DC Traction motors, Wide Cab("M") Second Version, (Looks like the SD70ACe but with DC traction motors.

GE looks like this 
8-40C= Series 8 (or Dash 8), 4000 HP Prime Mover, "C" Trucks (3 axle)
8-40CW= Series 8 (or Dash 8), 4000 HP Prime Mover, "C" Trucks (3 axle), Wide Cab
8-40B= Series 8 (or Dash 8), 4000 HP Prime Mover, "B" Trucks (2 axle)(Amtrack used these engines)
9-44CW= Series 9 (or Dash 9), 4400 HP Prime Mover, "C" Trucks (3 axle), Wide Cab

Hope this helps you understand the engine designations

Now the model is a totally different story. I have a Athearn BB Dash 9 that cannot pull as well as a Proto 1K GP38-2, but in reality one Dash 9 would pull better than 2 GP38-2s could.

Each model manufacturer has its good and bad points in each of their price categories it is best to ask around or search for reviews about a model you are looking to buy. As for the engine type well that is just a matter of what kind of engine you like and what kind you want to buy.


Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Gotta be careful of the advice you get from some of the OTHER scale modelers! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


>



Whadya suppose he meant by that, John? *LOL*


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Those are all manufacturers and models of real engines Electromotive Diesel (EMD) and Baldwin are manufacturers. FT-A, RF-16A, GP7, GP38, etc are specific models of engines.
> 
> Is your question about identifying real engines, or how to identify a good model engine?


That hurts sstlaure, I can't belive you don't know what EMD stand for. EMD or GM EMD stands for General Motors Electro Motive Division so GMEMD. The Diesel part was a good guess though.

Massey has the engine thing just about down pat but I will add a little more to it. 

Within these series of engines their are their prime movers or diesel engines. These to have desiginations. GM/EMD has it simple right now with just three types. The 567 which is in the beginning of their diesels in the 50-70's I belive then the GM/EMD 645 which took their place and are in all SD series engines up to I belive around the 80-90's maybe even into 2000. The final engine is the newest and most powerful EMD 710 which replaced the 645 and is now the standard in all current SD series engines like the SD70. Those numbers of the prime mover have a meaning as well and that is the number of cubic inches eahc piston chamber has for combustion.

GE does not really have a meaning to their numbers and only has one engine in two versions. The first being the GE FDL-16 which has been in every GE engine made. There could have been a prime mover before the FDL-16 but I can't find it if it exists. The 16 stands for 16 cylinders/pistons and i don't know what the FDl stand for if anything. Then their is the modernized FDL-16 which is basically a revamped engine with enhancements to blowers, fuel, turbos and that sort of thing. Their is also the GE GEVO which is their eco friendly engine and is in all of their latest made engines like some of the Dash 9s and the newer yet demonstrator engines and their ES series of engines.

That should cover anything regarding Engine types, names of prototypes, and what they mean.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the addon GC. I did a little digging and I found this. 

The "7" is 7FDL is GE's internal designation for rotating equipment. The "F" stands for the series designation - namely the bore and stroke of the piston. The "D" stands for diesel and the "L", "M", or "S" stands for the application type. 

I remember that GE was building generator and marine engines that did not use the FDL but FDM designation. I found this out when I was researching a tug build when I was building model boats a few years ago. EMD just calls the engines by their single cylinder displacement but adds marine, stationary or locomotive to designate its purpose. Cummins and CAT also do something like EMD does.

Massey


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> That hurts sstlaure, I can't belive you don't know what EMD stand for. EMD or GM EMD stands for General Motors Electro Motive Division so GMEMD. The Diesel part was a good guess though.


Now adays it *IS* Electro Motive Diesel. GM doesn't own it anymore (I think Caterpillar does now) so it's not a "Division" of GM anymore.

http://www.emdiesels.com/emdweb/emd_index.jsp


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It could still be the Elctro Motive Division....of Catapiller  or who ever owns them now. That really changes my plans for things, I was hoping to work for GM/EMD but I guess it will be for who ever owns them nowadays. Yep owned by a sub company of Catapiller so EMD is a sub company of a sub company so its still a division.  Plus it sound better as electro motive division.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey diesel-heads ...

This similar thread may be helpful, especially the identification links given by a couple of our forum guys ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5252

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm guessing it's not *Division* after all.



> Jun 1, 2010 – to purchase Electro-Motive *Diesel* (EMD) for $820 million in cash from ... grow our presence in the global rail industry,



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro-Motive_Diesel


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> That hurts sstlaure, I can't belive you don't know what EMD stand for.


Thinking fast while working will do it......I'm a Ford man anyway 

Well looky there....I guess I was right.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

EMD has stood for both Electromotive Division (when owned by GM) and then electromotive Diesel when owned by whoever owns them now... SO.... you both were right!!!

OH and if ya all didnt know EMD makes engines for more than locomotives, last time I looked they were in stationary generators, marine main power and auxilary power, and they were developing an engine for OTR applications to compete with Cummins and Cat in that market. (I think that was before they were bought by Cat's Holding company tho)

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love it when everyone is right.


----------

